# monsoon amp



## b5.5boy20v (Oct 12, 2008)

is there any way that you can replace the monsoon factory amp for a aftermarket amp and still be able to use the factory plugs


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: monsoon amp (b5.5boy20v)*

yes...call crutchfield and ask for Scooter.
Tell him Russ from Va beach sent you.
I just picked up a blaupunkt 5 channel amp and connectors to run my speakers off my monsoon HU.
it is on sale and I got it all for under 500.


----------



## kskeego (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: monsoon amp (Russjameson)*

Where did you mount the amp I am looking at getting the amp on crutchfield. did you mount it in the factory location? Also which amp was it the 4 or 5 channel?


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: monsoon amp (kskeego)*

I got the 5 channel one.
I am using in a MK1 with the monsoon Head unit in a MK4 dash in the rabbit. my mounting is not OEM.
But you can mount it to your back dash in a Jetta or the OEM spot in a GTI. it can be mounted upside down, side ways. tce.
good luck
Call Crutchfield and ask for Scooter. he helped me out and he was able to find everything for me.


----------



## veedubsrule (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's the complete monsoon amp wiring for a 2005 (old body style) Jetta.

http://crutchfield.custhelp.co...iew=1


----------

